# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  VolcanoBox 3.0.5 MTK8127, MTK6752, MTK6752 & Pattern lock, Pin Lock Reset & Adb Root

## mohamed73

*VolcanoBox 3.0.5*  *What's New ?*    *MT8127、MT8135、MT6752 add new flash support.**to solve the MTK Android +EMMC ,reset Pattern lock, PIN lock, Password lock.**Add new phone for ADB Root.*   *This is Normal VolcanoBox update. This update don't need MerapiTool Activation   Download
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   All Updates & History :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Follow us on Facebook 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

*MT6577 eMMC Fully Support with Volcano Box !!*  *MT6577 eMMC Fully Support with Volcano Box !!* *Device Name - Swipe MTV Slash Tablet*         
Logs .. 
  Code:
   Analysis of USB port,Please insert phone USB cable.
  Connecting...
  CPU TYPE:MT6577
  Hardware version:CB00
  Software version:E201
  SecCfgVal :0x00000000
  BromVersion :0xFF
  BLVersion :0x01
  Boot downloading complete!
  EMMC_ID:0x1501004D3447314641031F053B96CF1F
  EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: SAMSUNG :0x4D3447314641
  EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00100000
  EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00100000
  EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00020000
  EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
  EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
  EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
  EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
  EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x0EE800000(3.73 G)   
  Analysis of system files...
  PRELOADER:  addr:0x000000 --length:0x040000
  DSP_BL:  addr:0x040000 --length:0x840000
  MBR:  addr:0x880000 --length:0x004000
  EBR1:  addr:0x884000 --length:0x004000
  __NODL_PMT:  addr:0x888000 --length:0x400000
  __NODL_NVRAM:  addr:0xC88000 --length:0x500000
  __NODL_SECCFG:  addr:0x1188000 --length:0x020000
  UBOOT:  addr:0x11A8000 --length:0x060000
  BOOTIMG:  addr:0x1208000 --length:0x600000
  RECOVERY:  addr:0x1808000 --length:0x600000
  SEC_RO:  addr:0x1E08000 --length:0x600000
  __NODL_MISC:  addr:0x2408000 --length:0x060000
  LOGO:  addr:0x2468000 --length:0x300000
  __NODL_EXPDB:  addr:0x2768000 --length:0x200000
  ANDROID:  addr:0x2968000 --length:0x30100000
  CACHE:  addr:0x32A68000 --length:0x20100000
  USRDATA:  addr:0x52B68000 --length:0x40100000
  __NODL_FAT:  addr:0x92C68000 --length:0x5A8B8000
  __NODL_BMTPOOL:  addr:0xFFFF00A8 --length:0x000000  
  Read phone information success.
  Format range: Start Address: 0x52B69000,Format Length :0x400FF000
  Flash erasing complete!
   Check the data complete. 
  Please take out SIM and Memory card from phone when power on first time, or it will have Memory Lock .
>>If you meet Memory Lock,please take all cards from phone and restart phone again.    *
Wbr,
AniAXN
Volcano Support Team*

----------


## البوب شريف

_دايما متميز_

----------

